# 5th gear



## vigc0 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a 5th gear that cannot hold in place. Every time I ride on the highway the gear is slippin out then I go neutral! What can it be? It is not really fuel effecient to go for 400km on 4th!!


----------



## 91NISSANSENT (Feb 11, 2004)

vigc0 said:


> I have a 5th gear that cannot hold in place. Every time I ride on the highway the gear is slippin out then I go neutral! What can it be? It is not really fuel effecient to go for 400km on 4th!!


mine was doin that to. so to took it out and had it rebuilt. i was told my sycro was broken


----------



## vigc0 (Sep 16, 2003)

91NISSANSENT said:


> mine was doin that to. so to took it out and had it rebuilt. i was told my sycro was broken


Yeah! they did change it but it's still doing it! They also change all berrings!!

"J'sais pu quoi faire"


----------



## HONINGTON (Oct 18, 2015)

my pathfinder has just had a new "mass" clutch fitted, but now comes out of fifth gear when accelarater is lifted.


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

I have the same problem with a '94 Sentra I just picked up. Haven't had time to check it out yet, as getting it running correctly is more of a priority. PO said it happened about a couple years ago around the 200K miles mark. With that many miles I may just put in a different tranny, but still would like to know what the issue is.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The issue is caused by worn teeth on the synchos for 5th gear and/or wear in the 5th gear shift fork. It's pretty common. Nissan upgraded the parts and had a TSB on the subject back in the 90's, but I don't know if I could locate the TSB now. If you are going to go that far, it would make sense to replace the seals and any other parts that show significant wear on them. There is a nice write up on the job with pics showing an SE-R transmission, but the job is pretty much the same on the trans attached to the GA motors (just different part numbers):

http://www.sr20forum.com/driveline-transmission/234817-b13-5th-gear-pop-out-overhaul-pics.html


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

Excellent information once again, sir! Thank you!


----------

